# What's the best recurve bow length and draw weight for bowfishing?



## atlweishi (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are going bowfishing from your boat by using a recurve bow, what's the best bow length and draw weight combination you will be choosing?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 18, 2013)

i shoot a 54in 40lb kills all the fish i want!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I shoot a 54" 50lb.  Works great.  Shallow fish, barely pull it back. Deep big fish pull it back to the full 50lbs and let er rip.


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 18, 2013)

What do you think about a 54", 30 lbs? Or a 62", 40 lbs?


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 18, 2013)

any bow will work, just keep shooting till you connect.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 18, 2013)

40-45 pounds is a good weight and IMO a 30 pounder is just a bit too light on very big and very deep fish. More than 45# is over kill and will tire you on a 200 shot night.  While any length bow will work, I like the shorter bows so that you don't whack the knee rails as much and it also helps with keeping the limbs from hitting your buddy's bow. A recurve bow in the 50"-54" range works great for us and we do a LOT of bowfishing.

Good luck.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

when i was a little fella i shot a 30lb bow i could hold my own with it but had lots of gar pull off but i did kill lots off fish with that bow! good luck!!
Gerad


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone might go out bow fishing soon and I am wondering if I can join to test some of mine setups?


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

longer bows easier on yer fingers if ya shoot 3under  58"to60"


----------

